

Ask HN purchasing a new laptop. - levicampbell

Around the 16th or so, my laptop quit booting, and while it's being looked at by my best friend, I’m looking for a new laptop. I have two problems that will make affording a new laptop hard;<p>1.	I take home around $670 a month. (SSI, because it’s next to impossible to find private health insurance for my medical condition,  panhypopituitarism, so I’m on adult Medicaid.)
2.	I have no credit. (My credit’s not bad, I really don’t have credit.)<p>Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you for your consideration.
======
HedgeMage
If a desktop will do what you need, looking for your local freegeek.org or
similar computer recycling program is a great strategy. They offer systems
free or cheap to those who couldn't otherwise afford them.

------
jpmc
With your situation your best bet might be looking for a gently used laptop or
trading services.

